# Matchangeln Einsteiger



## Anni3295 (14. August 2017)

Guten Morgen Zusammen, 

ich bin gerade dabei mich über das Matchangeln zu informieren. Leider gibt es nicht so viele Seiten, wo es gut und einfach für Einsteiger beschrieben wird, wie die Angelausrüstung aussieht und was das Matchangeln eigentlich ist.

Habe jetzt so viel rausbekommen: 

- Matchangeln bedeutet Wettfischen bzw. feine Angelmethode zum Posenangeln 
- Ist nicht in allen Bündesländern erlaubt
- Große Friedfische und Raubfisch (stimmt das?) geangelt

DIE ANGELAUSRÜSTUNG

Angelrute: Matchrute 4,20m Länge ( kann man auch küzere oder längere verwenden?)
Angelrolle: Angelrolle der Größe 4 (welche Angelrolle)
Angelschnur: 0,12-0,18 Monofile Angelschnur + 8-10m lange  0,18 Schlagschnur
Köder: 
Haken: 18er (welche haken genau?) 
Vorfach: 0,10mm (Mono?)
Waggler: 1-4g 
Gewicht:
Zubehör: Kescher, Fischtöter, Abhakmatte (noch was?) 

Habe wirklich lange gschaut, mir Videos angeguckt, Bilder durchforstet und irgendwie versucht alles zusammen zureimen. 

Aber wollte mal fragen, ob ihr die Liste ergänzen/korrigieren könnt. Könnt dazu auch die Liste kopieren  

Bin euch sehr dankbar :vik:

P.s: Bitte habt Nachsicht mit mir als Junganglerin


----------



## Angler2097 (14. August 2017)

*AW: Matchenangeln Einsteiger*

Na ja, Matchangeln ist im Grossen und Ganzen das feine Fischen mit Pose oder Waggler auf kleine bis mittlere Friedfische. Vom Geschirr, welches du beschreibst passt das ganz gut.
Mit Raubfisch-Angelei hat das erst mal nichts zu tun. Erlaubt ist das eigentlich überall. Warum auch nicht? Wettfischen ist größtenteils verboten worden, dank der Ökoheinis.


----------



## StrikerMS (14. August 2017)

*AW: Matchenangeln Einsteiger*

Mahlzeit.
Sieht prinzipiell ganz gut aus das Setup. Bei der Schnur würde ich eine sinkende Mono verwenden und die Rolle (4 = 4000?) wäre mir persönlich viel zu gross.
Dass das Angeln mit der Rute verboten ist, ist quatsch. 
Wettkampfangeln an sich, wie 097 schon erwähnt, ja, aber nicht das angeln mit einer matchrute.:q

Die größte Herausforderung ist für mich die bebleiung. Aktuell fahr ich mit einer bleikette gleichgroßer schrotbleie direkt am Wirbel ganz gut. 
Also hier im Vorfeld schon mal schlau machen, damit der Frust beim angeln fern bleibt. 

Auch die Stopper sollten durch die Ringe passen. Also am besten auch schon mit selber binden beschäftigen #6

Für den schnellen Wechsel der Posen einfach einen Wirbel anstatt der Pose auf die Schnur ziehen. Die meisten waggler lassen sich dann einfach einklinken.

Das hier geschrieben bezieht sich übrigens auf angeln mit waggler |supergri


----------



## Kochtopf (14. August 2017)

*AW: Matchenangeln Einsteiger*

Raubfisch vielleicht Forellen könnte ich mir sehr gut vorstellen. Ich habe mir jetzt eine Float gekauft (Shimano Vengeance AX 360, 40gr WG), da mir bei einer Matche evtl. Einsteigende Karpfen nicht geheuer wären. Die lässt sich fischen wie eine Matche, hat schön grosse Ringe für den Stopper und taugt auch zum angeln auf Zander mit Pose und Köderfisch oder zum leichten Grundangeln. Vielleicht wäre sowas was für dich?


----------



## Andal (14. August 2017)

*AW: Matchenangeln Einsteiger*



StrikerMS schrieb:


> Mahlzeit.
> Sieht prinzipiell ganz gut aus das Setup. Bei der Schnur würde ich eine sinkende Mono verwenden und die Rolle (4 = 4000?) wäre mir persönlich viel zu gross.



Schau dir die Spulendurchmesser von reinrassigen Matchrollen an. Die Größe hat sehr wohl eine Berechtigung. Eine 4000er Rolle muss man ja nicht komplett mit feiner Mono füllen. Da kann man leicht unterfüttern.

Persönlich würde ich für den Einstieg ins feine Posenfischen aber auch zu einer Floatrute raten. Sie hat größere Ringe, man tut sich mit Schnurstoppern leichter und sie ist sowohl leicht und sensibel genug, um recht fein zu fischen, als auch mal einen größeren Fisch sicher zu drillen. 390 cm sind da eine ideale Alltagslänge.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. August 2017)

*AW: Matchangeln Einsteiger*

Gab auch mal Carpmatchruten (hab eine mit 20 Gramm WG), obs die noch gibt, weiss ich nicht. 

Damit biste aber gut aufgehoben auch für größere Fische, zum Zanderstippen mit kleinen Köfis an der Stromkante mit Drennan-Strömungsposen ging das klasse.


----------



## StrikerMS (14. August 2017)

*AW: Matchenangeln Einsteiger*



Andal schrieb:


> Schau dir die Spulendurchmesser von reinrassigen Matchrollen an. Die Größe hat sehr wohl eine Berechtigung. Eine 4000er Rolle muss man ja nicht komplett mit feiner Mono füllen. Da kann man leicht unterfüttern.



Ich verstehe.
Für meinen Geschmack etwas zu wuchtig die Größe. Aber wenn ich die Match in der Hand hab dann leg ich die auch sprichwörtlich nicht mehr aus der Hand. Hauptsache leicht |splat2:

Dem Rat zur Floater Rute kann ich nur zustimmen.
Carpmatch klingt aber auch gut |rolleyes


----------



## Kochtopf (14. August 2017)

*AW: Matchangeln Einsteiger*

Ich fische meine float mit der Shimano Sedona in 4000 - und wenn mal wieder nur rumgespielt wird an der Pose lässt sie sich dennoch prima und ermüdungsfrei halten.  aber meist steht sie ja auf der auflage


----------



## Revilo62 (14. August 2017)

*AW: Matchangeln Einsteiger*

Matchruten und große Raub- und Friedfische geht sehr wohl,
ich hattemir vor Jahren eine Powermatch-Rute ( Länge 5 m , WG 5-50 gr) von Milo  ( Tyson) geholt, extrem kleine Ringe, dafür aber sehr viele auf diesem Blank verteilt und sie verrichtet Ihren Dienst noch Heute, beim Zanderangeln am Steinpaket oder beim Karpfenangeln und das mit klassischen Matchmontagen, also Waggler sowie feinen Schnüren, daran montiert ist eine 4000er Stradic - i love it 

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Anni3295 (16. August 2017)

*AW: Matchangeln Einsteiger*

Erstmal danke für eure Antworten. An Angelrolle wäre also eine 3000er-4000er Matchrolle gut geeignet?

Die Floatingrute werde ich mir auf jeden Fall merken. Wie hoch sollte das Wurfgewicht bei der Floating sein? 

An Gewichte würde ich mir jetzt nur Schrotbleie notieren, um den Waggler/die Pose auszuloten.

Wie lang sollte das Vorfach ungefährt sein? 

 Frage zum Waggler: Geht eine 10-14g Wagglerpose auch gut oder ist die zu schwer?

Habe vor kurzem noch gelesen, dass man beim Matchangeln auch mit Futterkorb angeln kann. Ist das zwingend notwendig oder kann ich auch nur mit Köder am Haken fischen?


----------



## Angler9999 (16. August 2017)

*AW: Matchangeln Einsteiger*

Das mit dem Namen einer Rute hatten wir schon mal.
Mit ner Hechtrute kann man auch Plötzen und andere Fische fangen.

Viel wichtiger ist es das die Rute zur gewollten Angelei passt. Da ist es egal was draufsteht. Ob Matchrute, Floatrute Feederrute alle wären OK.


----------



## Kochtopf (16. August 2017)

*AW: Matchangeln Einsteiger*



Anni3295 schrieb:


> Erstmal danke für eure Antworten. An Angelrolle wäre also eine 3000er-4000er Matchrolle gut geeignet?


Machst du sicher nix verkehrt. Ich hab ne Spinnrolle dran und mir fehlt nix.


> Die Floatingrute werde ich mir auf jeden Fall merken. Wie hoch sollte das Wurfgewicht bei der Floating sein?


Kommt ganz drauf an was du vor hast. Die gängigen Ruten haben iirc zwischen 30 und 50gr WG. Immer wieder genannt werden die Daiwa Aqualite Sensor (30gr) bzw. Power Float 
(50gr), das sind feine, bezahlbare Rütchen. Meine Shimano Vengeance AX liegt mit 40gr dazwischen. Habe mich nach befingern aller drei Ruten bewusst für sie entschieden, da sie a) günstiger ist und b) mir vom Gefühl her besser gefällt. Wenn du eher viele Karpfen in deinen Gewässern hast würde ich zur Power Float oder Vengeance raten.


> An Gewichte würde ich mir jetzt nur Schrotbleie notieren, um den Waggler/die Pose auszuloten.


Ein Sortiment kleiner Bleioliven kann auch enorm hilfreich sein, gerade bei schwereren Posen (Stichwort Torpille)


> Frage zum Waggler: Geht eine 10-14g Wagglerpose auch gut oder ist die zu schwer?


Klar geht das, ist halt recht schwer und eher was für draussen. Ich angle meist zwischen 3 und 6 gr (was viele vermutlich als sehr grob bezeichnen würden)


> Habe vor kurzem noch gelesen, dass man beim Matchangeln auch mit Futterkorb angeln kann. Ist das zwingend notwendig oder kann ich auch nur mit Köder am Haken fischen?


Ich glaube das meint Match- im Sinne von Wettkampfangeln. Beim Matchangeln im Sinne von feiner Posenangelei langt es per Hand oder Schleuder anzufüttern


----------



## Angler2097 (16. August 2017)

*AW: Matchangeln Einsteiger*

Lies dich doch mal etwas in das Thema ein. Freund Google spuckt da Einiges aus. Auch auf youtube sind einige Videos zu dem Thema zu finden.

z.B.

https://fangplatz.de/angeln/bereiche-themen/artikel-rotaugen-brassen/einsteiger-matchrute-3/

http://www.champions-team.de/tipps-und-tricks/profitipps/2009/Matchangeln_G_Horler.php

Da kannst du dir schon mal ein paar Tipps und Anregungen zum Thema anlesen


----------



## feederbrassen (16. August 2017)

*AW: Matchangeln Einsteiger*

Da wird explizit nach einer *Matchrute* gefragt und jedesmal wird dann versucht eine Floatrute draus zu machen.

Das sind zwei völlig unterschiedliche paar Schuhe und man vergleicht Äpfel mit Kartoffeln.

Dabei ist die Matchangelei äußerst vielseitig was Einsatzgebiet und Methoden angeht.
Der Spaßfaktor um einiges höher als mit einer klobigen Flotrute.


In diesem Sinne..............................


----------



## Fr33 (16. August 2017)

*AW: Matchangeln Einsteiger*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Da wird explizit nach einer *Matchrute* gefragt und jedesmal wird dann versucht eine Floatrute draus zu machen.
> 
> Das sind zwei völlig unterschiedliche paar Schuhe und man vergleicht Äpfel mit Kartoffeln.
> 
> ...


 
 Kann dich verstehen, aber nach den ersten 2-3 Beiträgen vom TE hätte ich ebenfalls sofort zur Float- anstelle zur reinrassigen Matchrute gegriffen.

 Es gibt auch Floatruten mit rund 20gr WG... das haben Matchruten auch. Durch die kleinen Ringe, dünnen Schnüre usw. finde ich echte Matchruten vom Einsatz her doch limitiert. Es sind und bleiben feine Posenruten. Mir ner Float kann man da schon bischen mehr machen. Gerade wenn man doch etwas mehr Richtung Allround gehen möchte.


----------



## Andal (16. August 2017)

*AW: Matchangeln Einsteiger*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Da wird explizit nach einer *Matchrute* gefragt und jedesmal wird dann versucht eine Floatrute draus zu machen.
> 
> Das sind zwei völlig unterschiedliche paar Schuhe und man vergleicht Äpfel mit Kartoffeln.
> 
> ...



Ich denke mal, die Frage nach der Matchrute war ganz einfach der Unkenntnis geschuldet, dass es auch noch Floatruten gibt.

Wenn man mal ganz ehrlich ist, werden auch die meisten echten Matchruten wie ganz gewöhnliche Posenruten benützt. Ich greife selber auch nur noch dann zu meiner letzten echten Matchrute, wenn ich wirklich besonders fein fischen möchte. Sonst mir eine Floatrute, die ja übersetzt auch  nur Posenrute heißt, wesentlich lieber und da sind die größeren Ringe nur ein Aspekt.


----------



## Taxidermist (16. August 2017)

*AW: Matchangeln Einsteiger*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, die Frage nach der Matchrute war ganz einfach der Unkenntnis geschuldet, dass es auch noch Floatruten gibt.
> 
> Wenn man mal ganz ehrlich ist, werden auch die meisten echten Matchruten wie ganz gewöhnliche Posenruten benützt..



So ist es auch bei mir, Matchrute dient nur zur Köfi Beschaffung.
Da brauche ich auch z.b. keine 4000er Rolle drauf, es funktioniert nämlich im Nahbereich eine 2500er vollkommen ausreichend.
Genau so fische ich auch eine 0,20er-0,23er Mono, weil ich die dicke Schleie auch aus dem Kraut rauskranen möchte!
Und ein 18er Häkchen ist auch ein Witz, da kriege ich nämlich kein Maiskorn drauf. Bei mir auch eher 14er/12er Haken.
Fakt ist eine Floatrute ist vielseitiger zu fischen und für einen Anfänger auch einfacher zu bedienen!
Zumindest solange man nicht den Wettbewerbscharakter beim Angeln sieht? 
Ich angle zur Entspannung und muss keine (imaginären) Preise gewinnen! 

Jürgen


----------



## feederbrassen (16. August 2017)

*AW: Matchangeln Einsteiger*

Matchruten sind schon spezieller.
Ob man damit nur Wettkämpfe fischt und 18er Häkchen benutzt;+

Wer schonmal bei Regen mit ,,feinen" Schnüren fischt wird die Vorzüge der vielen weit ab stehenden Ringe zu schätzen wissen.
Ganz zu schweigen von der Aktion solcher Ruten.

Sicher wird man mit einer Matchrute die ein WFG von 2 - 10 gr. hat und endsprechendem Setup , keine 3 Pfund Schleie mehr durch Krautfelder ziehen.

Bei 5 -20 gr und endsprechender Aktion der Rute sieht die Welt anders aus ,vorausgestzt das Setup passt .

Insgeamt liegt der höhere Spassfaktor bei der Matchrute ,auch oder gerade weil es spezieller ist.
Deshalb ist dieser Rutentyp m.e. aber nicht weniger Anfänger geeignet als eine ,,grobere " Flotrute.


----------



## Kochtopf (16. August 2017)

*AW: Matchangeln Einsteiger*

Ich möchte nur anmerken dass Anni in #10 speziell nach einer Float gefragt hat. Als  Anfänger  (drittes Jahr) komme ich mit meiner Float viel besser zurecht als mit den Matchen die ich bisher in den Händen hielt. Aber ich bin auch grobmotoriker


----------



## Andal (16. August 2017)

*AW: Matchangeln Einsteiger*

Es geht ja auch darum, dass man dem Mädel zu einer brauchbaren Lösung für ihren Wunsch Posenfischen zu verhelfen und nicht um "akademische Rutendefinitionen".


----------



## Taxidermist (16. August 2017)

*AW: Matchangeln Einsteiger*

@Feederbrassen, du hast natürlich Recht, für ein spezialisiertes Angeln auf Weißfisch ist eine Matchrute sicherlich die bessere Option!
Ich denke aber gerade für Anfänger, sind Allrounder Eigenschaften wichtiger.
Ist natürlich von den persönlichen Ansprüchen abhängig?
Wie schon geschrieben, für mich ist die Matchrute nur Werkzeug zum Köderfischfang und diese sollten gefälligst nicht winzig sein, es geht dann nämlich auf Waller damit!
Und zur Schleie, die als erwünschter Beifang auch möglich sein sollte, da reden wir an meinen Gewässer von Fischen bis 10 Pfd.!
Deshalb hat meine Match auch die 20gr.Wg, die mindestens erforderlich sind solche Fische zu landen.(auch das ist grenzwertig!)
Auch Option, die eine Floatrute (30-40gr.Wg) mitbringt, ist das Wagglerfischen auf Zander, Aal, was ich auch sehr gerne mache. Auch leichtes Grundangeln ist damit möglich.
Leider hab ich meine vor ein paar Jahren geschrottet!

Jürgen


----------



## feederbrassen (16. August 2017)

*AW: Matchangeln Einsteiger*



Andal schrieb:


> Es geht ja auch darum, dass man dem Mädel zu einer brauchbaren Lösung für ihren Wunsch Posenfischen zu verhelfen und nicht um "akademische Rutendefinitionen".




Ja eben drum.
Ich will mich hier auch nicht streiten:m
Mir ist halt nur aufgefallen ,nicht nur in diesem Thread,das wenn hier speziell nach Matchruten gefragt wird es immer auf die Floatrute ausläuft.

Mir selbst ist es wurscht was einer meint fischen zu müssen.
Letztendlich jeder so wie er mag.


----------



## feederbrassen (16. August 2017)

*AW: Matchangeln Einsteiger*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> da reden wir an meinen Gewässer von Fischen bis 10 Pfd.!
> Deshalb hat meine Match auch die 20gr.Wg, die mindestens erforderlich sind solche Fische auch zu landen.(auch das ist grenzwertig!)



Bin ich ganz bei dir.
Aber Spass macht es oder? :q

Sicher spielt auch eine persöliche Einstellung,Vorliebe,eine Rolle ganz klar.


----------



## Taxidermist (16. August 2017)

*AW: Matchangeln Einsteiger*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Aber Spass macht es oder? :q



Klar machts Spass!

Für unsere Matchangel Novizin gibt es aktuell ein Angebot, einer ziemlich geilen Rolle für diesen Zweck!
Falls sie sich doch entschließt sich entsprechend auszurüsten?

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=330500

Jürgen


----------



## Allround-Angler (16. August 2017)

*AW: Matchangeln Einsteiger*

Floatrute = größere, weniger Ringe = gute Wurfeigenschaften, Stopperknoten geht gut durch, aber bei Regen neigt die Schnur zum Kleben am Blank

Matchrute = viele kleine Ringe = eher schlechte Wurfeigenschaften, Stopperknoten geht schlecht durch, für Gewässer, die flacher sind, als die Rute lang ganz gut

Zur Rolle: Man braucht eine große Spule = Schnurschonung, weniger Verdrallung = bessere Wurfeigenschaften, mittlerweile gibt es Rollen, die eine große Spule und ein kleines Getriebe für die Gewichtsersparnis haben

Hoffe, es war halbwegs verständlich |rolleyes


----------



## feederbrassen (16. August 2017)

*AW: Matchangeln Einsteiger*



Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Matchrute = viele kleine Ringe = eher schlechte Wurfeigenschaften, Stopperknoten geht schlecht durch...........
> 
> |rolleyes



Ahhh ,da ist es wieder.

Wenn das Setup passt geht das so gut durch wie bei jeder anderen Rute auch.
Ansonsten stimmt etwas nicht.


----------



## Allround-Angler (16. August 2017)

*AW: Matchangeln Einsteiger*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Ahhh ,da ist es wieder.
> 
> Wenn das Setup passt geht das so gut durch wie bei jeder anderen Rute auch.
> Ansonsten stimmt etwas nicht.



0,16 mm Schnur, Stopperknoten ebenso aus 0,16 mm Mono.
Enden ca. 3 cm lang.
Mono zu steif, lieber dünnes Polyestergeflecht nehmen?
Für Anregungen bin ich dankbar:m


----------



## feederbrassen (16. August 2017)

*AW: Matchangeln Einsteiger*



Allround-Angler schrieb:


> 0,16 mm Schnur, Stopperknoten ebenso aus 0,16 mm Mono.
> Enden ca. 3 cm lang.
> Mono zu steif, lieber dünnes Polyestergeflecht nehmen?
> Für Anregungen bin ich dankbar:m



Nimm die Mono einen  Diameter dünner als die Hauptschnur bei einer 0,16 er Hauptschnur auch besser zwei .
In deinem Fall also eine 0,12 er.
Normaler Stopperknoten mit vier Windungen.
Die Enden schneide ich auf ca 0,5 cm ab.
Jetzt kommt es .:q
Die normalen Stopperperlen,die jeder kennt und hat rutschen da jetzt drüber.|uhoh:
Es gibt Mikroperlen mit endsprechend kleinem Innendurmesser,dann funzt alles.
Wenn ich es wiederfinde schicke ich dir nen Link.
Muss aber erst suchen.#h


----------



## Kochtopf (16. August 2017)

*AW: Matchangeln Einsteiger*

Boah, das wäre mir viel zu aufwendig mit extra Microperlen kaufen und so


----------



## u-see fischer (16. August 2017)

*AW: Matchangeln Einsteiger*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Nimm die Mono einen Diameter dünner als die Hauptschnur bei einer 0,16 er Hauptschnur auch besser zwei .
> In deinem Fall also eine 0,12 er.
> Normaler Stopperknoten mit vier Windungen.
> Die Enden schneide ich auf ca 0,5 cm ab.
> ...



So ähnlich handhabe ich das auch, nur nehme ich anstelle von Mono-Schnur einen Baumwollfaden (Nähgarn) der ist noch weicher und die Enden flutschen noch besser durch die Ringe. Nähgarn gibt es auch mit unterschiedlichem Durchmesser. Mono war gestern, heute ist Baumwolle.

 Dadurch, dass die Baumwolle Wasser aufnimmt, quillt der Faden etwas auf und sitzt dann recht sicher. Auch sorgt das Wasser dafür, dass der Knoten beim verschieben nicht die Schnur durch Überhitzung beschädigt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (17. August 2017)

*AW: Matchangeln Einsteiger*

Mit der Matchrute angeln verbinde ich immer mit dem Waggler. Dabei nutze ich in der Regel angepasste Ruten zum Gewässer, im wesentlichen auf die Tiefe bezogen.

Wann erhält die Matchrute bei mir den Vorzug ?

Wenn mit Fischen von guter Größe zu rechnen ist. Eine Rolle an der Gerte ist dann dein bester Freund. An der Stipprute kann man mit Gummizügen sicherlich auch große Fische landen, es wird aber alles immer recht schnell kompliziert und verrennt sich im Tacklewahn. Matchruten mit 4,20 Meter sind Ideal, wird es tiefer kommt man mit dem Waggler nach englischer Montage nicht mehr weit, ist aber in meinen Augen die idealste. ( Waggler wird mittels zweiter Bleischrote fixiert)

Bei der Rolle greife ich auf 2000er bis 4000er Modelle zurück. Je größer die Rolle, desto besser wirst du Werfen, was aber auch vergessen wird: Du holst die Fische schneller aus dem Wasser ! ( Hegeangelaspekt ) 

Schnur ? Sinkende, bzw. entfetten, mit Fit. Monofil, 0,14mm - 0,20 mm. 

Haken ? Gut, hier werden sich immer die Geister scheiden. Im Endeffekt wählt man den Haken nach zu erwartendem Fisch und Köder. Als Beispiel: Ein großer Haken mit Pinkies würde keinen Sinn ergeben, kombinierst du diesen aber mit einer künstlichen Made sieht das gaaaanz anders aus.













Bei der Wahl des Wagglers kann man viel machen, aber eines geb ich dir Vorweg: Der persönliche Geschmack, aber auch deine Fähigkeit auf Distanz zu sehen. Farbwahrnehmung etc., hier kann ich auch sagen: 

Wolkenfreier Himmel > weiße Wagglerspitze
Bewölkter Himmel > schwarze Wagglerspitze
Mischwetter > Singnalfarbe Rot/Orange

Ich nutze fast nur noch rote/orange Spitzen, weil das Wetter teils oft mit Wolken dreht und die Sicht ein ständiges Wechseln der Waggler voraus setzen würde. Ist ja nun gar nicht mein Ding.

Was die Distanzen mit dem Waggler angeht, so kannst du auch im Nahbereich damit Fischen. Einige Kandidaten versuchen immer die Methoden in einen festgesetzten Rahmen zu pressen. Sei du selbst. 

Wichtig:

Überwerfe deinen Futterplatz immer einige Meter, drücke die Rute entweder unter Wasser und Kurbel bis diese Verschwindet und absinkt und so dem Wind entgeht und mach es mit der groben Variante und knall die Rute ruckartig unter Wasser und nimm Schnur. Im Endeffekt: Seh zu das keine Schnur auf dem Wasser ist und der Waggler auf dem Futterplatz.

Für Hebebisse und feines Wagglern empfehle ich dir solche Exemplare:


----------



## Kochtopf (17. August 2017)

*AW: Matchangeln Einsteiger*

Ich befestige den Waggler in 90% der Fälle zwischen Stopper und Perle, dann habe ich ein besseres Gefühl bzgl der Schnur wenn ich die Tiefe verstellen muss
*ed*
Aber sehr schöne und detaillierte Beschreibung!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (17. August 2017)

*AW: Matchangeln Einsteiger*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich befestige den Waggler in 90% der Fälle zwischen Stopper und Perle, dann habe ich ein besseres Gefühl bzgl der Schnur wenn ich die Tiefe verstellen muss
> *ed*
> Aber sehr schöne und detaillierte Beschreibung!



Bei der englischen Montage geht es auch im wesentlichen darum viel Gewicht um den Waggler zu zentrieren um weiter zu werfen und natürlich weniger Verwicklungen zu erhalten.

Kann alles abgewandelt werden. Umso näher du fischst, desto weniger muss man sich an diese Variante halten. Es gibt eine Vielzahl an Montagen, ich bin jetzt aber nicht der absolute Könner an der Matchrute. :m


----------



## Kochtopf (17. August 2017)

*AW: Matchangeln Einsteiger*

Gut, Gewässer wo ich auf grosse Entfernung kommen muss habe ich eher selten. Dann wird ja ein Schuh draus ^^


----------



## Bibbelmann (17. August 2017)

*AW: Matchangeln Einsteiger*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Bei der englischen Montage geht es auch im wesentlichen darum viel Gewicht um den Waggler zu zentrieren um weiter zu werfen und natürlich weniger Verwicklungen zu erhalten.
> :m


Klingt gut. Was sind das für Waggler die du verwendest? hab noch ein paar Driftbeater von anno dunnemal, und die sehen genauso robust aus


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (17. August 2017)

*AW: Matchangeln Einsteiger*



Bibbelmann schrieb:


> Klingt gut. Was sind das für Waggler die du verwendest? hab noch ein paar Driftbeater von anno dunnemal, und die sehen genauso robust aus



Entweder das Standard-Modell, bei eher starkem Wind und wenn es ein wenig weiter rausgeht, weil die Antenne dann doch noch kräftiger zu sehen ist:






Oder die Slims, also ein kleiner Puck, der nur noch zu sehen ist und bei Windstille oder mäßigem Wind ihren dienst leisten. Kann schon ne gute Briese wehen, man kommt klar, aber die Bisserkennung ist einfach klasse. Ein sehr leichtes Hebeblei und das Teil kommt hoch wie Lutzi wegen der dünnen Antenne.






An windstillen Tagen, wo die Fische nur sehr Spitz beißen oder nur die Kindstube unterwegs ist meide ich das Wagglern auf Distanz aber ganz. ( Bei mir ist Distanz 20 Meter aufwärts ) weil die Bisserkennung einfach Kappes ist.


----------



## Anni3295 (6. September 2017)

*AW: Matchangeln Einsteiger*

Oh Freunde, ich bin echt baff. So viele Tipps. Habe sie mir notiert und hoffe mal, dass ich bald mal was anstellen kann  Danke nochmal an alle


----------



## Fr33 (6. September 2017)

*AW: Matchangeln Einsteiger*

Tipp für Posen.... 

https://www.exnershop.de/Exnerposen

 Hier kaufe ich fast alle meine Waggler, Antenna Posen usw. Wer genau hin schaut, wird viele Modelle erkennen. Die Exner Vario Waggler sind z.B. die selben wie die Genius 2 von Michael Schlögl.

 Soweit ich weiss baut Exner für die anderen "Distributoren" die Posen. Also warum dann nicht gleich die Originale kaufen.

 Ich benutze vorgebleite Modelle eig nicht mehr so oft. Lange Antenna Posen oder welche mit Carbon Antenne und 1-3 kleinen Sichtkörpern sind für den Nahbereich und Mittlere Distanz super. Nur bei starkem Seitenwind usw. greife ich zu den Exner Blue Match....


----------

